# Emerald Marble HM x Superblack HMPK



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Here's a new spawn log highlighting Storm and Sabra, pictured below:


Sabra









* Link to video of Sabra: * 
http://static.photobucket.com/playe...ket.com/albums/s488/Bajistock/VIDEO0028-0.mp4



Storm










From what I've seen, Storm is a pretty aggressive fish. He descends from a superblack line imported from Thailand. He beat the snot out of Sabra, and Sabra returned the punches pretty effectively. As I opened the tank to separate the two, I noticed Sabra was at Storm's side, and Storm was wagging his body seductively. As soon as they noticed me they darted away from one another. So, I replaced the towel over their tank and left a peep hole, and sure enough they resumed spawning. I attempted to get a video of the two without disturbing them, as they are both VERY easily spooked. Sorry for the camera shaking, you should have seen the odd position I was in. LOL.

* Link to video of spawning:*
http://static.photobucket.com/playe...ucket.com/albums/s488/Bajistock/VIDEO0044.mp4 

Three and a half hours later, Sabra was chased away and removed, and Storm remains diligent about building his nest and catching fallen eggs.










His nest is not the biggest at the moment, but he's doing a good job about keeping it intact.  


More updates to come.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

*stalking


----------



## Fieldz (Apr 6, 2011)

Good luck with that spawn man! The baby bettas are going to be beautiful with these parents...

Which live food do you give to the fry during their growth and whats the size of the tank you will grow them in?

Good luck again!


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

thanks! I'm certainly excited.

I feed them microworms, bbs, infusoria, Walter worms, and vinegar eels. As they turn into adults they will also get brine shrimp, bloodworms and grindal worms. When they reach 3 weeks old, they will be transferred to their 30 gallon growout tank.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Great! I was waiting for you to make a log. It's going to be interesting to see the color combos from the fry.

Good Luck!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Let me know when they're ready so I can take a drive to pick some up


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

I love sabra I love sabra I love sabra!!!!!


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Lovely pair  Will be following this with great interest!


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

I can't wait to see the colors of the fry, either. 

MrV, heck yes! Maybe you could take one of these guinea pig babies off my hands, too. They're becoming quite a handful. -_- 

Pewmew, if any of the daughters look like Sabra I will be sure to send them your way.


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

yes please! <3 Definitively interested in one of them, good luck and have fun with your spawn betta mommy


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

D'awww, thanks. 

The heater in their tank went out today, I noticed the temperature was down to 76. Luckily I just got a shipment in of new heaters last night, so I had to carefully switch them out. Storm flipped out and gathered all the eggs into his mouth and hid under a plant, I thought for sure he ate them. But after I put the towel back over him and peeked in, he returned to the nest and blew them back in.  what a good, protective daddy.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Woke early this morning to storm frantically darting around the tank catching fry darting here and there and falling.  they've HATCHED!! 

Please forgive the horrid photo quality, he wouldn't hold still for even a moment. You can see fry darting around the surface under the cup. Teehee.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Betta Babies! YAY. Now the hard part, waiting to see what colors you get.


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

yayyyyy so excited!!


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Here's a video update:

http://static.photobucket.com/playe...ucket.com/albums/s488/Bajistock/VIDEO0045.mp4

Storm swims to the surface and goes "PLUH!" and a bunch of babies fly out of his mouth. Couldn't help but giggle. Heehee


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

HE is doing a GREAT job. Interesting that he gathered the eggs in his mouth and hid. I've never seen or heard this before.

It looks like some of the fry are free swimming. Yes?


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

I've never seen a male do that before either. He's amazing. The fry are _ almost _ to the free swimming stage. I've been watching them all day, they're trying their darndest!

I woke this morning to the thermometer on the tank reading 60. Somehow it came unplugged, must have been when I was doing water changes on my other tanks last night. V_V finally got it back to 80 and they are still alive. This is a resilient bunch. Hopefully no more FREAKING technical problems.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Do you have a dedicated fish room? Mine is heated to 85F but can fall to 75F. Helps em grow up strong


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

There was another incident of this that happened with another member here. Just today as well.

I'm not surprised to know they survived. When I was a lot more irresponsible and ignorant, I bred bettas with no kind of heat or heater and they survived 3-4 months with one survivor and he died eventually too. They were HORRIBLY stunted and bad finned. I now know from years of research that, that was wrong and dont think of it as a regret but a learning experience.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

It's not a "room" per say, but a section of my house between my kitchen, bedroom and bathroom. It'd sure be nice to be tank heater-free. Once I move I'll have a fish "room" for sure, heated separately from the rest of the house.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Terminated this spawn a few days ago. I've been having major issues with the heaters, and I believe the swim bladders of the fry never developed properly, so they ended up at the bottom motionless. Gave it a few days to make sure there was no hope, and sure enough every last one of them was gone. :/ reconditioning and fixing the heating problem, my next spawn log will be of superblack hmpk x steel blue hm, moving forward with my own superblack line. Will keep everyone updated. 

:frustrated:


----------



## LilyK (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your spawn; both Sabra and Storm are beautiful fish, I hope you get to spawn them again.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

I've been getting these heaters from amazon. http://www.amazon.com/06106-Heaters...TPF6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335147162&sr=8-1

At the pet stores they go for 50 bucks, on amazon I got one for 20 and one for 25. Wait long enough and it'll go up and down.




KadenJames said:


> D'awww, thanks.
> 
> The heater in their tank went out today, I noticed the temperature was down to 76. Luckily I just got a shipment in of new heaters last night, so I had to carefully switch them out. Storm flipped out and gathered all the eggs into his mouth and hid under a plant, I thought for sure he ate them. But after I put the towel back over him and peeked in, he returned to the nest and blew them back in.  what a good, protective daddy.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes, I just had 3 brand new ones shipped in from Ebay. Hopefully they will be stable, and its not just bad luck. lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about your spawn.


----------

